# Renew skills assessed certificate from IITPSA?



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi guys

I became a member of the IITPSA and got my skills assessed certificate from them. Its written in the IITPSA membership certificate that it's valid only for a year. It doesn't say anything about the validity in the skills accessed certificate. Also got CSV and I have landed in a job. My one year CSV is going to expire in another couple of months. I understand that I have to renew my IITPSA membership before I can renew my CSV. Do I have to renew my skills assessment certificate as well? Has anyone renewed CSV lately?

Regards,
anishjp


----------



## SA_FAN (Apr 19, 2016)

You dont need to renew Critical skill assessment certificate however need to renew your IITPSA membership as sometimes home affairs may call IITPSA to validate your membership. You may mail them for renew invoice. Please note any visa application must be made 60 days before expiry of current one to avoid any rejection.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

anishjp said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I became a member of the IITPSA and got my skills assessed certificate from them. Its written in the IITPSA membership certificate that it's valid only for a year. It doesn't say anything about the validity in the skills accessed certificate. Also got CSV and I have landed in a job. My one year CSV is going to expire in another couple of months. I understand that I have to renew my IITPSA membership before I can renew my CSV. Do I have to renew my skills assessment certificate as well? Has anyone renewed CSV lately?
> 
> ...


No, just renew your membership.


----------



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, appreciate your help.


----------

